
Vice leaves metadata in photo of John McAfee, pinpoints him to Guatemala - Quekster
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/12/03/vice-leaves-metadata-in-photo-of-john-mcafee-pinpointing-him-to-a-location-in-guatemala/
======
andyzweb
metadata can easily be faked

